# مخططات وشرح تصاميم اللوحة الام



## mfqutb (19 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم
نرجو توفير مخططات وشرح دوائر المظربورد من اى نوع حديث لما لها من تكنولوجيا عالية


وشكرا
m f k


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2010)

اسمع ازهب الي جوجل واكتب ماتريد
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمودة العلي (3 مارس 2010)

هل في اكانية وضع مخططات لوحة الام وشكرا


----------



## am4cpu (24 أغسطس 2010)

]اجماعة جوجل ايه احنا عايزين حاجة متخصصة


----------



## kgamal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي تعاونك لا


----------

